# opinions plz



## stonedsmithy (Jul 2, 2007)

hey guys n gurls could i please get your opinions on which photo you think will be the best to put into julys pud pic of the month i soo wanna take it out one of these days if it aint with one of these my next try will be with my aurora indicas which will be goin into bud n a few weeks cheers all


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 2, 2007)

Second last one looks good to me


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 2, 2007)

i like the 2nd and 3rd on but the 3rd on
the best nice pics dude there beautiful
i love plants when they have the chirstmas
tree look 

peace and good luck winning


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 2, 2007)

I dont know, they all look awesome.  Pic two or four.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 2, 2007)

I like #2. All are nice though. Lot better than I could do, lol.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 2, 2007)

I like #2 also.  That bud looks delicious in front of the velvet red curtain.

YUMMY!


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jul 2, 2007)

yeah cheers all yer pic is mint but i might get a better one of that because it doesnt show the trichomes as well a pic 3 an 4 thanks peoples


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 1, 2007)

:holysheep: Thats a tough one. They all look *SOOOOOOO GOOD*. I like the 4th one or second choice would be the 2nd!! :ccc: 
*EXCELLENT CHOICES*​


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 1, 2007)

I like #2 also


----------



## Capone (Aug 1, 2007)

4th


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 1, 2007)

I would have to say the 2nd or the 4th. If I had to choose just one then I would choose the 2nd pic becouse the backround accents the bud so nicely.


----------



## scoot1073 (Aug 1, 2007)

#2 nice


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 5, 2007)

*CONGRATS MAN!!! *I was hoppen you would get The Bud Of The Month.:clap: The pictures you posted were the *BEST!!* Hope I get that award someday.

*KEEP IT UP!!!:ccc:   ​*
*GROW JOURNAL*:watchplant: 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=132684#post132684


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 5, 2007)

better lighting on number 2 and rolll with that one


----------



## stonedsmithy (Aug 6, 2007)

hey cheers heaps thomas yeah iam stoaked at taking this award an hopfully more to come in the future thnx again m8


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 6, 2007)

*Nice work Stonedsmithy. With pics like that i'm sure you'll get BPOTM again in the future.  *


----------

